# The Ordinary



## anthrovane (Jan 23, 2021)

Has anyone heard of or used products from "The Ordinary" line? If so, what are your thoughts on it?

It's extremely affordable and claims to be "clean" and comprised of plant based ingredients. 

https://theordinary.deciem.com/?gcl...URArGBmwAJv5crUtEUaaq8GpjHSte3XRoCvlAQAvD_BwE


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 23, 2021)

There's an older, inactive thread on it and other skincare ranges in the Deciem family here (Inhibitif no longer exists) - https://www.specktra.net/threads/de...lamide-niod-chemistry-brand-inhibitif.115077/

Anyhoo, I've used several of the products over the years, but the ones that tend to stick even remotely within my skincare routine are the oils, the glycolic acid toner, the lactic acid serum, and their niacinamide.


----------



## anthrovane (Jan 24, 2021)

shellygrrl said:


> There's an older, inactive thread on it and other skincare ranges in the Deciem family here (Inhibitif no longer exists) - https://www.specktra.net/threads/de...lamide-niod-chemistry-brand-inhibitif.115077/
> 
> Anyhoo, I've used several of the products over the years, but the ones that tend to stick even remotely within my skincare routine are the oils, the glycolic acid toner, the lactic acid serum, and their niacinamide.


This is helpful! Thank you!


----------

